# Southwest winds make fishing tough.



## Capt. Bill Watkins (Mar 15, 2018)

Stiff southwest winds made fishing tough on Sabine lake this weekend but persistence pays off.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Good job Capt! This mid-day bite has been going on for what seems like forever!


----------

